# Slin pin how to?



## Testoman98 (Oct 21, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone can put up a video preparing and injecting using a slin pin. I know there were a few posted up a few months ago for a contest I believe, but I dont think any used slin pins. Just finished pct on my third cycle yesterday and I'm already planning the fourth lol. Wanna run some sust & npp so will be doing eod injections and I hear slin pin is the way to go. Any takers?


----------



## dirtwarrior (Oct 21, 2011)

It could work depends on your bf and injection site


----------



## Crank (Oct 21, 2011)

i do slins on delts. wil start doing it in pecs next cycle too

but i need to dump 2cc+ some shots so i do regular pins in my glutes and thighs


----------



## FordFan (Oct 21, 2011)

Slin pins are great. Basically, pull plunger out, place on something sterile. I usually prop the rubber piece up so it touches nothing. Backfill barrel then replace plunger barely in. Once in, turn syringe up with needle pointing up. Let air bubble rise. Remove air from barrel, pin and enjoy.

I load a 3 cc pin, then fill 2 slin pins.


----------



## ldyzluvdis06 (Oct 21, 2011)

usp.mov - YouTube


----------



## BigD4life (Oct 21, 2011)

i use them on my delts and quads, just did 1 ml/100mg of tne on my quad today, i must tell you, i feel it lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 21, 2011)

Delts, tris, outer bis, pecs, probably traps if you can pin using a mirror - all pain and problem free.

Interesting enough, I got some test which has some bite to it if I pin quads or delts using a 23 or 25g. No issue when using a slin


----------



## BigD4life (Oct 21, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Delts, tris, outer bis, pecs, probably traps if you can pin using a mirror - all pain and problem free.
> 
> Interesting enough, I got some test which has some bite to it if I pin quads or delts using a 23 or 25g. No issue when using a slin


 theres no way i could pin tne or suspension or even prop in some of those spots
gl


----------



## testodave (Oct 22, 2011)

Im on my first cycle and im about to do my 3rd pin today...i actually look foward to it no pain or problems...i hit the delt with 1ml of test cyp.


----------



## BigD4life (Oct 22, 2011)

testodave said:


> Im on my first cycle and im about to do my 3rd pin today...i actually look foward to it no pain or problems...i hit the delt with 1ml of test cyp.


good deal bro, the first one is always very exciting

gl


----------



## Testoman98 (Oct 23, 2011)

ldyzluvdis06 said:


> usp.mov - YouTube


 

Good video, pretty simple, thanks. I know siteinjections.com shows all the different body parts you can pin. Another quick question though, how many days do you give before you pin the same spot? All three cycles I've done were with 2x week inj, which I only hit glutes, so each side had a full week in between.


----------

